# Cleaning V3



## mike361 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Guy's,

Can anyone let me know what they use to backflush there silvia and what kind of solution to run through the tank to clean the pipes ect?

Mike


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Mike,

I use Puly Caff for back-flushing and Puly Cleaner Descaler for&#8230; descaling of course.

Some use food grade citric acid which can be used as a stronger solution than the Puly.

With the Silvia brass boiler I don't think it is a problem if you use a strong solution. Probably a benefit actually.

In any case, Puly seems good enough for me.


----------



## mike361 (Aug 25, 2013)

Nice one thanks.


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

I use cafiza to back flush and citric acid to descale (one heaped dessert spoon seems to be about right, think it's around 30gms). Main reason for the citric acid is that it's dead cheap but works really well. Usually cafiza back flush once a fortnight (not a heavy user of the machine) and descale once every 2 months (use Brita filtered water).


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Olliehulla said:


> I use cafiza to back flush and citric acid to descale (one heaped dessert spoon seems to be about right, think it's around 30gms). Main reason for the citric acid is that it's dead cheap but works really well. Usually cafiza back flush once a fortnight (not a heavy user of the machine) and descale once every 2 months (use Brita filtered water).


Evening

ref the citric acid above, dissolved in any particular quantity of water to then add to the tank or just into a tankfull of water? And if may be cheeky how many tanks do you run through to ensure clean? assume normal wait times between switch on draw through etc as would do with std cofffe machine descaler.

Oh, bought some puly cafe tablets (by mistake) which use one every 2 weeks and assume this, whilst way more expensive than the powder works the same way.

John


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

As you're in Scotland, you should need to descale only yearly ( eg how often have you descaled your kettle ?).


----------

